# Vagcheck & AmD RR [email protected] Technik 25\6\06 (Updated 22\6)



## UK225

*Please note..

If you ended up here because you clicked on the link on our site that should have taken you to the Summer One Click group buy apologies 

The link should have pointed to here

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=66592

It will be fixed soon.

Thanks
Morgan*

Hi all,

We are happy to be able to invite you to a rolling road shootout at AmDâ€™s premises in Bicester on Sunday June the 25th.

All are welcome whether you wish to have a power run or not, perhaps you would just like to attend to chat to the other owners & see what they have done to there vehicles. Or get those modification questions you have always wondered about answered.

The day will start at 9.00am & if you have a slot on the rollers we would request you arrive early especially if you are high on the list.

AmDs contact details are as follows

AmD Technik
Unit D2, Telford Road
Bicester
Oxfordshire
OX26 4LD
t: 01869 323205
f: 01869 323206

Map & directions

http://www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi? ... %20Technik

*If anyone needs to contact us if you are running late for example or require any additional information, please call the Vagcheck mobile 07788 865276.*

On the day the AmD & Vagcheck teams will be available to answer your tuning queries, offer general advice, & ensure you all have a good day out. We have several things planned that may well be of interest to you including some great deals.

AmD are a leading VAG group tuner with one of the few rolling roads in the country that can happily accommodate the haldex 4WD system.

The event however is not restricted TTâ€™s & all forum members are invited to attend.

Not only is a run on the rollers at a shootout a fun day out, it can sometimes highlight issues that may have gone unnoticed otherwise for longer, the cost is Â£30 per car & those who get to run on the rollers will receive a dyno plot print out of there torque & bhp.

There are 15 slots available on the rollers that will be allocated on the basis of who expresses there interest next in this thread gets the next available slot, when the first 15 slots are filled you are still welcome to put your name down & if anyone fails to make it on the day, the remaining people who expressed there interest will bump up the list.

The only premise would be any one wishing to run something other than a TT type chassis will have to run towards the end of the day so as not having to keep adjusting the rollers for the wheelbase.

So what do we have planned for the day when you are not glued to watching the cars run on the rollers or socialising!

Free fault code scans for any attending OBDII VAG group vehicle by the Vagcheck team. Please approach us on the day if you would like to take up this offer.

AmD Special Offers on 
RR Remaps 
Hyperboost Compact DVs
Fidanza Lightened Flywheels
Haldex Gen 1 Performance Controllers
H&R Springs (Quattro & Fwd)
Eibach Springs (Quattro)
Greenstuff Pads (for OEM calipers)
Redstuff Pads (for OEM calipers)
Sportec Rear Spoiler

Vagcheck One Click Special Â£499 inc for any orders taken on the day !
(We will have a limited amount of One Clicks with us, & if time allows we can offer mapping on the day)

AmD & Vagchecks own modified vehicles on display

Surprise Competition with a fantastic & very unique prize kindly arranged by AmDâ€¦ could it be furthest travelled, cleanest car, or highest power? The only way to find out is to attend.

A little gift from Vagcheck for the first 10 cars to arrive.

Finger buffet & soft drinks.

We hope to see you there!

*RR Power Run * 
1. Nem - TTC 225 
2. Nando - TTC 225 
3. neil1003 - TTC 225 
4. was - TTC 225 
5. NaughTTy - TTC 225
6. jampott - S4
7. R6B TT - TTC 225
8. BAMTT - TTC 225
9. Rhod_TT - TTC 225
10.JayGemson - TTC 225
11.Gaz225 - TTC 225
12.tdk - TTQS 240
13.Black_TTC225
14.TTotal - TTR 225
15.WozzaTT - TTC 225

*Power Run Reserve List*
1.sax_offender - TTC 180
2.greig_vagtech - HPA V6 
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.


----------



## Nem

* Puts hand up *

I would like a run on the dyno please. Would like to see how the car's doing after I had the remap / dv changed last month.

Cheers

Nick


----------



## UK225

Good stuff Nick will look forward to meeting you on the day


----------



## Nem

Cheers, be nice to get some more faces to names indeed. I'm off to AMD on the 3rd anyway for the performance haldex fitting so at least I'll know where to go for the rolling road day 

Nick


----------



## Nando

Can you put my name down please?

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## WozzaTT

Sounds good - don't need the rolling road but am interested in the possible one click special :wink:


----------



## Neil

yes please re RR


----------



## Wak

Can I come? :roll:


----------



## UK225

Wak said:


> Can I come? :roll:


No :lol: :wink:

List updated guys 

Neil could you let me know what TT variant you have.

Guys we will try our best to do something for you with the One Click but there is not a lot of room to play with given our regular price is discounted over RRP, but leave it with us


----------



## thebears

Would be interested in one-click special.


----------



## Wak

FINE THEN! [smiley=whip.gif]

I'll gate crash the party!


----------



## Neil

UK225 said:


> Neil could you let me know what TT variant you have.


225


----------



## was

RR please [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

ive not had my current baby on the rollers, would be good to know how shes running


----------



## UK225

Thanks neil.

was will be great to see you its been a while !


----------



## caney

stick us down mate! hopefully my car will still be in one piece after gti international :twisted:


----------



## UK225

caney said:


> stick us down mate! hopefully my car will still be in one piece after gti international :twisted:


Nice one Steve will be great to see you 

I will inquire if the nitrous is ok, but you will have the most power anyway :lol:

You got take me for a spin :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy

I *should* be able to make it. Not checked the diary yet but can you put me on the list for a spin on the rollers please Morgan. If I can't get there, I'm sure you'll have no trouble filling my place 

Look forward to seeing everyone. 

Mine's a 225 + remap.


----------



## jampott

Stick me down... been meaning to get the car on a RR again


----------



## R6B TT

Morgan,

I'd like a run please!

Thanks
Rob


----------



## UK225

Excellent guys list updated, look forward to seeing you !

I will take everyones modification details on the day


----------



## was

UK225 said:


> was will be great to see you its been a while !


its been ages m8, will be good to catch up [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## BAMTT

Can I come ?

Will Vagcheck/AmD be carrying out on the spot mods


----------



## UK225

Of course you can 

Are you wanting a run on the rollers ? I will provisionally put your name down anyway !

Ref on the spot mods that comes under the "firming up the finer details" but to be honest I reckon we are going to be pretty busy with everything else on the day, but if it was something quick we will try to accomodate.

Did you have something in mind ?


----------



## BAMTT

Sorry Morgan

I fancy a run on the rollers if poss just to see how it runs with warmer ambient temps , as for mods i still teetering on the induction / CAI edge just need a push 

rgds

Tony


----------



## Rhod_TT

Morgan, Stick me down since AMD is so close (to my parents - not to Bath) and car's not been on the rollers recently. TTC 225


----------



## UK225

Tony I reckon I can squeeze in fitting an induction kit for you... you just need to decide which one :wink:

Wont be able to do cold air feeds from lower grill on the day though.

Rhod will look forward to seeing you !


----------



## NaughTTy

Any chance of a Wak Airbox mod on the day (pre-cut I would presume)? That's assuming that Wak isn't coming up to the Bucks meet next week?


----------



## UK225

NaughTTy said:


> Any chance of a Wak Airbox mod on the day (pre-cut I would presume)? That's assuming that Wak isn't coming up to the Bucks meet next week?


I would have thought that would be possible I will inquire with Wak as he does all the airbox cutting


----------



## BAMTT

UK225 said:


> Tony I reckon I can squeeze in fitting an induction kit for you... you just need to decide which one :wink:
> 
> Wont be able to do cold air feeds from lower grill on the day though.
> 
> Rhod will look forward to seeing you !


The Dollar exchange rate is very good at the mo :wink:


----------



## UK225

So you are leaning towards a VTDA then 

Might be worth asking Wak if wants to sell his ?


----------



## JayGemson

Count me in please Morgan 8)


----------



## UK225

Counted Jay


----------



## Gaz225

Can i have a run on the rollers please 8) 8)


----------



## UK225

No Problem !

Look forward to seeing you on the day


----------



## KenTT

Wow just down the road. 

Can I come along please, I'll be good :wink: , not interested in a dyno, but would love to come along and meet everyone and take some snaps if thatâ€™s OK.

Ken


----------



## NaughTTy

KenTT said:


> Wow just down the road.
> 
> Can I come along please, I'll be good :wink: , not interested in a dyno, but would love to come along and meet everyone and take some snaps if thatâ€™s OK.
> 
> Ken


Don't think you'll need your big zoom lens for this one Ken :wink:


----------



## UK225

Your more than welcome to come down for a social visit Ken


----------



## tdk

I'll pop along on the day, so can you add me to the list please!

Simon.


----------



## UK225

tdk said:


> I'll pop along on the day, so can you add me to the list please!
> 
> Simon.


Done


----------



## R6B TT

UK225 said:


> I will inquire if the nitrous is ok, but you will have the most power anyway :lol:
> 
> You got take me for a spin :wink:


Hmm ... depends if Clive's car's ready or not if Steve's running without NOS .... it'll be interesting


----------



## jampott

R6B TT said:


> UK225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will inquire if the nitrous is ok, but you will have the most power anyway :lol:
> 
> You got take me for a spin :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm ... depends if Clive's car's ready or not if Steve's running without NOS .... it'll be interesting
Click to expand...

Is Caney running over 400bhp without NOS then?


----------



## caney

jampott said:


> Is Caney running over 400bhp without NOS then?


no it's running circa 360bhp without nos,just ordered a bigger turbo which will take it to 420-450bhp but it wont be on for the rr day!


----------



## UK225

R6B TT said:


> Hmm ... depends if Clive's car's ready or not if Steve's running without NOS .... it'll be interesting


Clive hasnt put his name down yet :?

Anyways I have the all clear for Steves car to run with nos, providing its not a huge shot.

Steve I know you were using a 25 shot with the BT, is this now a 50 or 75 shot ?

I will check again but it may be ok


----------



## UK225

jampott said:


> R6B TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UK225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will inquire if the nitrous is ok, but you will have the most power anyway :lol:
> 
> You got take me for a spin :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm ... depends if Clive's car's ready or not if Steve's running without NOS .... it'll be interesting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is Caney running over 400bhp without NOS then?
Click to expand...

Ok Tim for accuracy 

Steve should have the most powerfull "TT" even without NOS, providing Clives isnt finished.


----------



## clived

caney said:


> no it's running circa 360bhp without nos,just ordered a bigger turbo which will take it to 420-450bhp but it wont be on for the rr day!


Ooooh - which turbo? I was going to ask if it wouldn't be a bit laggy, but I guess you're planning to use the NOS to avoid that?

The TT won't be ready by then (well, I doubt it) although I did actually pick it up from TSR today (hurrah!). Might come along to watch though


----------



## UK225

Be good to see you Clive 

Dont you want to run the RS4 if the TT is not ready ?


----------



## caney

UK225 said:


> is this now a 50 or 75 shot ?


it made 415bhp with a 50 shot at power engineering but i've since installed a 75 shot but mrc want to check timing pull etc before i use it in anger :twisted: will also have a full 3" custom exhaust system and dahlback manifold fitted so it'll be good to see the gains from this!


----------



## caney

clived said:


> Ooooh - which turbo?


from the mitsubishi stable-TD06/20G,has a bit more lag but is a lot more robust than the ihi range!


----------



## R6B TT

caney said:


> UK225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> is this now a 50 or 75 shot ?
> 
> 
> 
> it made 415bhp with a 50 shot at power engineering but i've since installed a 75 shot but mrc want to check timing pull etc before i use it in anger :twisted: will also have a full 3" custom exhaust system and dahlback manifold fitted so it'll be good to see the gains from this!
Click to expand...

Cool - the Dahlback should help the low / mid torque and offset the lag a bit hopefully. Look forward to seeing it Steve!


----------



## S3mon

Hi
can you add my name to your list

SimonS3
MRCtuned


----------



## UK225

Hi Simon,

Will be nice to see you again 

List updated.


----------



## Duggy

Me me me Rolling road please Morgan 

Been meaning to do it since fitting charge pipe 

Duggy


----------



## clived

UK225 said:


> Be good to see you Clive
> 
> Dont you want to run the RS4 if the TT is not ready ?


No. RS246 have a day organised early June at the RR that Evo magazine use at Silverstone.... ;-)


----------



## W7 PMC

I assume this is open to non Audi VAG cars??

If so, i fancy having a bash so please put me down as in attendance. 8)


----------



## BAMTT

W7 PMC said:


> I assume this is open to non Audi VAG cars??
> 
> If so, i fancy having a bash so please put me down as in attendance. 8)


Oooo number one contender for the most powerful title  I'll bring some earplugs


----------



## Wak

W7 PMC said:


> I assume this is open to non Audi VAG cars??
> 
> If so, i fancy having a bash so please put me down as in attendance. 8)


Do you have the seats that hug you when you press the loud pedal?

I want to see I want to see!!!!!


----------



## UK225

Duggy you are added to the list 

All forums members are welcome Paul irrespective of the marque they drive 

I have put you on the reserve list as the main list is full, but you should get a run as its not unusual for some to not be able to make it on the day !


----------



## Duggy

Cheers Morgan, timing was perfect! 1 week later and I would have been in Cyprus 

Is there anyone there that would be willing to activate certain parts of my alarm :roll: :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC

Wak said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I assume this is open to non Audi VAG cars??
> 
> If so, i fancy having a bash so please put me down as in attendance. 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have the seats that hug you when you press the loud pedal?
> 
> I want to see I want to see!!!!!
Click to expand...

Wak, they don't hug when you hit the loud pedal, but they are dynamic so when in M-Mode the opposite side bolsters grip you as you turn into a corner so turn left & the right grips & vice versa. I'll find out just how well they work at The Ring next week 8) It's funny when you switch the passengers on without telling them :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC

UK225 said:


> Duggy you are added to the list
> 
> All forums members are welcome Paul irrespective of the marque they drive
> 
> I have put you on the reserve list as the main list is full, but you should get a run as its not unusual for some to not be able to make it on the day !


Just a note, any chance of getting the list extended to 16, as it's an awfully long way for me to travel if their's a chance i won't get a run (400mile round trip), or alternatively i'll stay on the reserve list but can only attend if someone drops out before the day.


----------



## UK225

AmD told me only 15 places are feasible :?

Lets leave the list as is for the next week or so, & leave it with me to see what I can do


----------



## UK225

Duggy said:


> Is there anyone there that would be willing to activate certain parts of my alarm :roll: :wink:


Myself or Wak can do this for you on the day


----------



## Wak

I think Adam may be interested to try an M5 and there is usually a drop out and you only need 1 to make it into the 15


----------



## thebears

KenTT said:


> Wow just down the road.
> 
> Can I come along please, I'll be good :wink: , not interested in a dyno, but would love to come along and meet everyone and take some snaps if thatâ€™s OK.
> 
> Ken


Dont forget your glasses Ken :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac

Please.


----------



## UK225

Hi Neil,

Your are added to the list.

Look foward to seeing you.


----------



## Duggy

UK225 said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anyone there that would be willing to activate certain parts of my alarm :roll: :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Myself or Wak can do this for you on the day
Click to expand...

Cheers


----------



## Black_TTC225

Hi,

Could you add me to the power run Reserve List

I Would like to see how the car's doing after I had it AmD One Clicked by Wak.

Cheers

Andy


----------



## UK225

Hi Andy,

No problem, look forward to meeting you


----------



## Black_TTC225

Sounds like it will be a good day

I would like to hear what a Milltek and Blue Flame Exhaust sound like aswell, i hope someone will have one.

Cheers
Andy


----------



## UK225

Black_TTC225 said:


> Sounds like it will be a good day
> 
> I would like to hear what a Milltek and Blue Flame Exhaust sound like aswell, i hope someone will have one.
> 
> Cheers
> Andy


Well I have a Milltek albiet non resonated & Wak has a blueflame, & I am sure there will be others there with these exhausts also


----------



## Duggy

UK225 said:


> Black_TTC225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like it will be a good day
> 
> I would like to hear what a Milltek and Blue Flame Exhaust sound like aswell, i hope someone will have one.
> 
> Cheers
> Andy
> 
> 
> 
> Well I have a Milltek albiet non resonated & Wak has a blueflame, & I am sure there will be others there with these exhausts also
Click to expand...

I have a resonated Milltek you can listen to


----------



## TThriller

I'm planning on coming down with the West Mids crew. Just for the hell of it and the BBQ. Well, to see what bargains are on offer to tempt me really...

TThriller


----------



## UK225

TThriller said:


> I'm planning on coming down with the West Mids crew. Just for the hell of it and the BBQ. Well, to see what bargains are on offer to temp me really...
> 
> TThriller


Well we will be very happy to see you !

Have a fun & safe cruise down


----------



## JamTT

Hi Everybody,
Am a real newbie, only had TT for two and a half weeks  but loving every moment.
Would love to come along and take a look at all modd'ed TTs out there.
Could also be tempted by a 'one-click special', if you twist my arm a little :wink:

Jay


----------



## Duggy

Have removed the sports cats  ready for the 25th, so i can see if "Feels" charge pipe gives any more bhp :?: The only thing different from the last RR is a set of silicone hoses, does anybody think there will be any difference :? I cannot see it making much, but would like to know :roll:

I will not be removing either way as I like big shiney things :lol:

John


----------



## UK225

JamTT said:


> Hi Everybody,
> Am a real newbie, only had TT for two and a half weeks  but loving every moment.
> Would love to come along and take a look at all modd'ed TTs out there.
> Could also be tempted by a 'one-click special', if you twist my arm a little :wink:
> 
> Jay


Hi Jay,

We will look forward to seeing you 

I will hopefully have a thread update very soon as to the offers on the day !

Cheers
Morgan


----------



## UK225

Duggy said:


> Have removed the sports cats  ready for the 25th, so i can see if "Feels" charge pipe gives any more bhp :?: The only thing different from the last RR is a set of silicone hoses, does anybody think there will be any difference :? I cannot see it making much, but would like to know :roll:
> 
> I will not be removing either way as I like big shiney things :lol:
> 
> John


I would be surprised if you really see any measurable positive difference to be honest.

I would stick the sports cat back on, its not only the effects a particular mod on its own can make thats important, but also how well it works in the big picture when combined with the other changes.


----------



## Duggy

Sold them! Slowly funding a 3" downpipe and cat ready for a bigger turbo! 

This power thing is addictive :lol: Am after a long chat with Caney and others to get precise spec and particularly bottom end, but defo gonna happen 

John


----------



## UK225

One Click Special Offer Update !

Right guys we are going to be offering the One Click for Â£499 inc for any orders taken on the day.

A deposit of Â£100 which can be cash,cheque,credit card etc, will be required to secure the discounted price.

We will take your details & then arrange a date for you to visit either of Vagchecks locations for fitting.

We will have a limited number of units with us on the day, but whether we will actually have time to carry out any remaps will be a suck it & see situation.

Thanks
Morgan


----------



## BAMTT

Any other deals on the day Morgan?


----------



## UK225

Hi Tony,

Yep there will be other deals, still firming them up at the moment.

Everyone has have been so busy its been hard to find time to sit down & work out what can be done on what, but I will update the thread as I have the info


----------



## BAMTT

UK225 said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> Yep there will be other deals, still firming them up at the moment.
> 
> Everyone has have been so busy its been hard to find time to sit down & work out what can be done on what, but I will update the thread as I have the info


 [smiley=smoking.gif] Its my birthday at the start of Jun maybe I will wait till the end for my present


----------



## TThriller

TT225 just back from Stafford Audi. Apparently I need new disks, which of course, also means new pads.

So I would be really tempted if the Brembo GT's were on offer... (any excuse, any excuse...)

TThriller


----------



## UK225

I will see if something can be done on the Brembo kit


----------



## Nem

UK225 said:


> I will see if something can be done on the Brembo kit


Oh please god no, you can't do it to me. I'm spending Â£2k on the 3rd at AMD on Haldex and coilovers/tie bars. The credit card can't take any more, but I never can resist a deal and the brakes are the last thing I need to complete the mods really.

(but if you can do a deal I'll be very interested )

Nick


----------



## TThriller

UK225 said:


> I will see if something can be done on the Brembo kit


Excellent!! Definitely coming now [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Incidentally, I am in the middle of fitting 9.5x18 ET30 BBS LM's (if it ever stops raining today). I am having to use 3mm spacers to give clearence to the struts so there is plenty of room for the OEM calipers. Do you know if the Brembo's protrude much more than the OEM callipers?

Thanks

TThriller


----------



## UK225

IIRC you will need more than 3mm spacers to clear the Brembos with LMs :?


----------



## TThriller

UK225 said:


> IIRC you will need more than 3mm spacers to clear the Brembos with LMs :?


Did you notice the rim size and offset? 9.5x18 ET30.

What other upgrades would you consider if Brembos are a no-go?

I also need to keep my options open for running with my Comps in the winter.

TThriller


----------



## Wak

TThriller said:


> UK225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> IIRC you will need more than 3mm spacers to clear the Brembos with LMs :?
> 
> 
> 
> Did you notice the rim size and offset? 9.5x18 ET30.
> 
> What other upgrades would you consider if Brembos are a no-go?
> 
> I also need to keep my options open for running with my Comps in the winter.
> 
> TThriller
Click to expand...

could you not get the fron LM's in 8 or 8.5 with ET35? it would make things easier on the fronts for spacers and calipers :?


----------



## W7 PMC

Sorry, but can you take me off the reserve list as i'm now doing a RR on Tuesday & no need to do 2 so close together.

Cheers


----------



## TTotal

Room for one more ? :?


----------



## Wak

We'll take you off reserve and add TTOTAL....I presume you meant you want on the rollers


----------



## TTotal

Ok mate , thanks


----------



## UK225

It will be good to see you John its been ages !

Right I have some updates 

I did inquire about the Brembos but there is very little margin to play with I am afraid.

However AmD have kindly offered to do a special deals on both Haldex Performance Controllers & the new Hyperboost Compact DVs.

Many here who have the Haldex Performance Controller will testify to its benefits, this modification is a must for the enthusiastic driver !

Some info here on the new Hyperboost Compact

http://www.millteksport.com/news.read.cfm?articleid=24

I have been testing a prototype of one of these valves for quite sometime & its performed very well, its also very small in size for those looking for a stealthy option


----------



## Duggy

Hi Morgan,
Due to change in work circumstances I am going to have to pass on this one.

TT is up for sale and TDi here i come 

A few tasty bits will be up for sale in the "For Sale" section over the weekend including:

Haldex controller
DV and SFS relocation pipes
Short shift
AWE boost gauge

Sorry


----------



## WozzaTT

Can I go on the reserve list please - TTC 225


----------



## UK225

Duggy said:


> Hi Morgan,
> Due to change in work circumstances I am going to have to pass on this one.
> 
> TT is up for sale and TDi here i come
> 
> A few tasty bits will be up for sale in the "For Sale" section over the weekend including:
> 
> Haldex controller
> DV and SFS relocation pipes
> Short shift
> AWE boost gauge
> 
> Sorry


No probs m8 

Is the TDI a VAG group vehicle ?

Do you require a remap ? :wink:


----------



## UK225

WozzaTT said:


> Can I go on the reserve list please - TTC 225


Of course you can !

List updated 

Look forward to meeting you.


----------



## Nem

Have we got any times yet, as for when to get there etc etc?

I know that the West Mids lot are going to drive down, but depends on what time people need to be there.

Oh, and can I not be first on the rollers on the day, would be nice to see it done first 

Nick


----------



## UK225

Nem said:


> Have we got any times yet, as for when to get there etc etc?
> 
> I know that the West Mids lot are going to drive down, but depends on what time people need to be there.
> 
> Oh, and can I not be first on the rollers on the day, would be nice to see it done first
> 
> Nick


Hi Nick,

The day will start at 9-00 am.

We appreciate not everyone will definatley be there by that time, but the higher you are on the list the more important to be there early.

You dont have to run first though if you would like to see someone else run before you.

Chances are a standard if possible TT will be run as the setup vehicle, the list will then follow order unless requested otherwise.


----------



## Nem

Thats cool then, thanks for the info.

As you say, I'd rather have a look at whats going on first before, but if a standard TT is best to set the mark as it were I'll be after that. Thats fine with me.

I'll be there at 9am then.

Nick


----------



## Wak

Trouble is its quite hard to find a standard TT these days! :roll:


----------



## BAMTT

I could run in standard mode first if need be as the only other mod i have is the Viper DV, and i know what the car made on a (cold) February day this year as a reference


----------



## UK225

Very kind of you to offer Tony 

Lets see what cars are there first thing, it would be shame for you not to run with your performance map.

Hopefully a few more updates to whats happening & whats on offer on the day by Friday


----------



## Nando

Wak said:


> Trouble is its quite hard to find a standard TT these days! :roll:


I am running a standard 225 - bar arm rest and cup holder


----------



## Wak

Nando said:


> Wak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trouble is its quite hard to find a standard TT these days! :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> I am running a standard 225 - bar arm rest and cup holder
Click to expand...

your fairly high on the list anyway!


----------



## Gaz225

Are the midlands people having a cruise down to this event, or is it make your own way there :?:


----------



## WozzaTT

Gaz225 said:


> Are the midlands people having a cruise down to this event, or is it make your own way there :?:


I'm up for it but obviously depends on what time veryone wants to get there. I know Nem is going to be there for 9 a.m. I think TThriller and Yogibear are going but are probably on their way back from Le Mans at the minute. I fancy getting there reasonably early doors


----------



## Rhod_TT

Anyone got a car with an uprated haldex controller that I can have a ride in  (drive of?) Would very much like to feel how much of a difference it makes.


----------



## Nem

Rhod_TT said:


> Anyone got a car with an uprated haldex controller that I can have a ride in  (drive of?) Would very much like to feel how much of a difference it makes.


Can't see that being a problem 

Nick


----------



## sax_offender

DAMMIT

Would love to have my car on the rolling road, oh well, can you put me on the resrves? also would anyone be able to put the chirps on my alarm while im there? if so count me in


----------



## Nem

I'll bring my laptop down so if it's busy I can also do some vag-com'ing if Wak and co don't mind. So alarm plip and such will be no problem.

Nick


----------



## UK225

sax_offender said:


> DAMMIT
> 
> Would love to have my car on the rolling road, oh well, can you put me on the resrves? also would anyone be able to put the chirps on my alarm while im there? if so count me in


You are added to the list


----------



## UK225

Hi all,

Updates have been added to page 1, including more special offers, directions & contact details.

We look forward to seeing you all on Sunday 

Nem if you want to bring your laptop to carry out central locking recode tweaks etc we have no problem with this


----------



## Nem

UK225 said:


> Nem if you want to bring your laptop to carry out central locking recode tweaks etc we have no problem with this


Cool, just thought I'd make a point of asking in case there was any problem.

Nick


----------



## Nando

Big favour  Can someone bring along their Swissol cleaner fluid and wax - I want to test if I need regular or medium strength before I buy.


----------



## NaughTTy

Nando said:


> Big favour  Can someone bring along their Swissol cleaner fluid and wax - I want to test if I need regular or medium strength before I buy.


No problem Ryan - I'll stick mine in the boot tonight so I don't forget it (Mine's regular BTW - although I could do with some medium to get rid of a couple of stubborn marks)


----------



## Nando

NaughTTy said:


> Nando said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big favour  Can someone bring along their Swissol cleaner fluid and wax - I want to test if I need regular or medium strength before I buy.
> 
> 
> 
> No problem Ryan - I'll stick mine in the boot tonight so I don't forget it (Mine's regular BTW - although I could do with some medium to get rid of a couple of stubborn marks)
Click to expand...

Cheers Paul [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## TTotal

If I bring along all my Swissol kit, can someone give my car a once over as I have forgotten how to use it :wink:


----------



## caney

caney said:


> stick us down mate! hopefully my car will still be in one piece after gti international :twisted:


hey guess what? it is!!!


----------



## UK225

Cool will see you Sunday then Steve


----------



## BAMTT

Chaps, are we likely to be done in time for the Football on Sunday afternoon ?


----------



## UK225

BAMTT said:


> Chaps, are we likely to be done in time for the Football on Sunday afternoon ?


I have absolutley no idea Tony given I dont follow football, what time is the match ?

There is a plasma at AmD but I am not sure if its just for the PS2 & DVD :?

You are just after midway on the list so I would have thought you will have been on the rollers by lunchtime early afternoon.


----------



## BAMTT

The match is at 4:00, i won't be ducking out, providing the car comes back from the Stealers Sat morning I would'nt mind either you or Wak checking my VTDA over to make sure I've put it on right etc  ........


----------



## UK225

BAMTT said:


> The match is at 4:00, i won't be ducking out, providing the car comes back from the Stealers Sat morning I would'nt mind either you or Wak checking my VTDA over to make sure I've put it on right etc  ........


No problem Tony, would be happy to check the fitting for you


----------



## thebears

NaughTTy said:


> Nando said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big favour  Can someone bring along their Swissol cleaner fluid and wax - I want to test if I need regular or medium strength before I buy.
> 
> 
> 
> No problem Ryan - I'll stick mine in the boot tonight so I don't forget it (Mine's regular BTW - although I could do with some medium to get rid of a couple of stubborn marks)
Click to expand...

Paul fancy a cruise over from aylesbury? what time you off?


----------



## NaughTTy

thebears said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nando said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big favour  Can someone bring along their Swissol cleaner fluid and wax - I want to test if I need regular or medium strength before I buy.
> 
> 
> 
> No problem Ryan - I'll stick mine in the boot tonight so I don't forget it (Mine's regular BTW - although I could do with some medium to get rid of a couple of stubborn marks)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Paul fancy a cruise over from aylesbury? what time you off?
Click to expand...

Can do Dale - probably leaving mine just after 8:30


----------



## thebears

NaughTTy said:


> Can do Dale - probably leaving mine just after 8:30


OMG that early on a sunday, will have to curtail the Saturday drinking [smiley=cheers.gif]

sort the detail out tomorrow at the *BUCKS MEET*


----------



## NaughTTy

)


thebears said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can do Dale - probably leaving mine just after 8:30
> 
> 
> 
> OMG that early on a sunday, will have to curtail the Saturday drinking [smiley=cheers.gif]
> 
> sort the detail out tomorrow at the *BUCKS MEET*
Click to expand...

  (speaking of which - same time same place tomorrow evening (sorry Morgan - off topic :roll: )


----------



## NaughTTy

Morgan/Wak

Forgot to ask - do you reckon you'll have time to fit my Wak Box before my run on the rollers? I'm number 6 on the list 

Cheers,
Paul


----------



## UK225

Hi Paul,

Providing you arrive early"ish", it should be fine to get the airbox mod fitted before your run on the rollers 

Cheers
Morgan


----------



## NaughTTy

Thanks Morgan,

Plan to arrive just after 9 so hopefully have enough time.


----------



## S3mon

Hi Guys

Can you scrub me off you list as Ive been told that I have to atend my Sisters birthday BBQ.
Sorrry Next time Enjoy.

Simon
MRCtuned


----------



## Wak

S3mon said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Can you scrub me off you list as Ive been told that I have to atend my Sisters birthday BBQ.
> Sorrry Next time Enjoy.
> 
> Simon
> MRCtuned


translated to....... "my cars broke" :roll: :wink: :lol:


----------



## TTotal

Can I reserve a couple of burgers please? :?


----------



## UK225

S3mon said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Can you scrub me off you list as Ive been told that I have to atend my Sisters birthday BBQ.
> Sorrry Next time Enjoy.
> 
> Simon
> MRCtuned


Thats a shame Simon I was looking forward to seeing you & the S3, would have been good to see how your hybrid K04 performed.


----------



## UK225

TTotal said:


> Can I reserve a couple of burgers please? :?


We have had to change the BBQ to a finger buffet John, a few reasons for this but mainly we dont have anyone we can devote to running it all day.

The thing is the health & safety issues if its not kept an eye on all the time, expensive cars, fuel, children , & fire.. not a good mix :?

How about I reserve you some lovely sausage rolls :lol:


----------



## TTotal

Seem to recall the mountain of sausage rolls from last time, hope these are new ones Morgan


----------



## UK225

lol always the comedian John :wink:

A little update !

I can say the surprise competition prize which AmD have very kindly managed to secure is fantastic & very unique 8)

Also VAGCHECK have arranged a little gift for the first 10 cars to arrive


----------



## Nem

UK225 said:


> Also VAGCHECK have arranged a little gift for the first 10 cars to arrive


As long as it's not a free fault scan, as I can do that myself 

hehe!

Nick


----------



## WozzaTT

UK225 said:


> lol always the comedian John :wink:
> 
> A little update !
> 
> I can say the surprise competition prize which AmD have very kindly managed to secure is fantastic & very unique 8)
> 
> Also VAGCHECK have arranged a little gift for the first 10 cars to arrive


What's the gift????

Any idea how many can get a one-click on the day? My credit card will be in full attendance and is currently empty!


----------



## Nando

WozzaTT said:


> UK225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol always the comedian John :wink:
> 
> A little update !
> 
> I can say the surprise competition prize which AmD have very kindly managed to secure is fantastic & very unique 8)
> 
> Also VAGCHECK have arranged a little gift for the first 10 cars to arrive
> 
> 
> 
> What's the gift????
Click to expand...

Hopefully a full english  [smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## UK225

You guys :lol:

Wozza the gift is also a surprise but I wouldnt get up hours earlier just ensure I was one of the ten cars, its only a little something.

We are planning on taking four or five One Clicks along on the day, albiet whether there would be enough time to do that many is unlikely :?

However since you have expressed interest we will do our utmost to fit you in if you want the mapping done on the day.


----------



## TTotal

Helen wants to know what you jokers have organised for the ladies ?

:lol:


----------



## Private Prozac

They're doing the BBQ for us men! :wink:


----------



## TTotal

Neil your parking is as crap as your attempt at humour mate


----------



## TTotal

Cant you see the white lines ? :?


----------



## Wak

auditt260bhp said:


> They're doing the BBQ for us men! :wink:


if you can get a lady to do it for us we wont say no! :roll: :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy

Wak said:


> auditt260bhp said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're doing the BBQ for us men! :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> if you can get a lady to do it for us we wont say no! :roll: :lol:
Click to expand...

Women & BBQ's  [smiley=stop.gif] ...... No, No, No, No, No. That's just plain wrong :roll: :wink:


----------



## TTotal

OK then a nice curry maybe ???????? 8)


----------



## UK225

Hi all,

AmD have requested that I supply them with everyone who is running on the rollers full names.

If you could IM me your details it would be appreciated.

I can be reached on Vagcheck mobile if this would be preferred 07788 865276.

Thanks in advance !

Cheers
Morgan


----------



## Love_iTT

Hi Morgan,

There maybe a chance that I get to AmD on Sunday as I shall be not far from there, it's not definate yet but just a possible. Would it be OK for me to drop in if I can get there? Obviously all the runs are taken for so wouldn't expect to get one (although if one came up I'd go for it :wink: ) Let me know what you think, if its a problem then I competely understand.

Graham


----------



## UK225

Graham everyone is welcome mate 

It would be great to see you, its been a good while since the last time !


----------



## Love_iTT

Cheers mate, I'll make a big effort to get there - translated into English means "I'll see if I can get permission" :roll: :wink:

Graham


----------



## Private Prozac

TTotal said:


> Neil your parking is as crap as your attempt at humour mate


At least it's in a f'ing car park and not the middle of a field!!! :wink:


----------



## NormStrm

auditt260bhp said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neil your parking is as crap as your attempt at humour mate
> 
> 
> 
> At least it's in a f'ing car park and not the middle of a field!!! :wink:
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## R6B TT

I won't have TTOC clothing for sale on the day but can take orders :wink:

I'll have a new (upgraded) spec Fleece with me and Polo for you to take a look at.

But I will have the NEW Classic Enamel Badge (Â£10), NEW Contemporary Resin Badge (Â£5) and the NEW Vinyl Window Stickers (Â£1) with me if anyone wants to save the P&P. Clothing orders taken at AmD could be picked up at the AGM or HMC if required, again saving the P&P -

And for the very observant, I've been in negotiation with a number of new suppliers, and we have a new vendor for the badges which has enabled the TTOC to offer significant price reductions to our members!

Chuffed - yes I am, and I hope you will be too. Also, the Classic Badges are now made in the UK (well, Essex :wink: ) rather than China!


----------



## TThriller

I'll be there with the West Mids Posse
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

You'll need your shades 8)

I've been giving the bodywork the Maguires 3 Stage Treatment, not to mention the dazzle from the LM's [smiley=sunny.gif]

Dave

ps Whey Hey!! This post gives me three stars now


----------



## Nem

Mine's been given a good going over today with Maguires gold class also 

See you in the monrning everyone...

Nick


----------



## UK225

Look forward to seeing you all in the morning guys, have a safe drive down


----------



## KenTT

Thanks for organizing a great day guys 

Here are a few pics that I managed to down load, click the thumb for the full sized picture.

               

It was good to meet some more names and faces. 

I'll try and get a few more pics up later. If anyone wants the full res pics give me a PM with an email address.


----------



## BAMTT

Seconded, Did'nt take to many pics, The VagTech TT was interesting   

And a of my car on the rollers,,,(sad git)










Thanks to Nem for the test drive Hmmm Haldex controller was useful 

And thanks again to Morgan, Wak, Adam and Jo


----------



## Nem

'lo all

Just got home! Thanks to all for a totally stunning day, having not been on the rollers before or even seen it in progress it was amazing 

I've got a shed load of pics and a good few videos too which I'm in the process of converting. I'll put up a photo gallery later and put the link in here when it's done.

Definatly too many names to list of who I met, but it was interesting talking to everyone there, such a friendly atmosphere. Definatly thanks to Morgan and I believe it was Adam opperating the rollers, and also thanks to Wak for the advice today and over the last week with the, hopefull sorted, problems with my car.

Oh, and of course...

*260bhp!* 

Nick


----------



## Love_iTT

What a great time I had today - excellent.  I was pleased as I managed to get a run on the rollers which I wasn't expecting so that was a bonus. Great to meet up with old faces as well as new.

Jay, your TT gets better and better each time I see it, well done m8 - a credit to ya :wink: Caney's TT is an animal - shouldn't be allowed on the road 

Thanks to all at AmD for hosting this and of course to Morgan and Wak for organising and working throughout in the heat, cheers guys - your stars :wink:

See you all at HMC in a few weeks time.

Graham


----------



## Nem

Got my pics up...

*AMD Rolling Road Day Pics!*

Stunning day all round!

Nick


----------



## Nando

Nem said:


> Got my pics up...
> 
> AMD Rolling Road Day Pics!
> 
> Stunning day all round!
> 
> Nick


Nick - Lots of good shots there. What software do you use to create your albums?

Wak and Morgan, thanks for a great day and big thank you to Tony and Paul 

See you all at Gaydon

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## Nem

Was adobe photoshop cs2, using the built in web photo gallery function. Dead easy, just give it the raw pics and it makes the thumbnails and resizes the rest of the pics for you and them puts them in the webpage too.

Nick


----------



## NaughTTy

Big thanks to Morgan and Wak for organising the rolling road day today, and of course to AmD for hosting it. Cracking day - still can't quite believe mine peaked at 274  8)  Can't wait to get the graphs through on e-mail.

Thanks to Wak for my Wak Box too - fantastic sound and definitely seems to free up the engine a bit too - got to go out for another play now 8)

Brilliant pictures guys - I was going to post mine up but Nick and Ken have already put up some much better ones so mine will stay on the camera for now :roll:

Really good to see so many people up there and meet some more forumites who I hadn't met before - damned if I can remember who everyone was :roll: Great to meet up with all of those I already know too - looking forward to seeing some of you at Poole and hopefully all of you at Gaydon.

To finish off a brilliant day....I found my mobile phone too   Amazing sense of relief that I'm not going to have to try to get 400 number back onto a new one. Turned out it had fallen out of my pocket at a friend's house last night and wedged itself right down the bottom of the gap at the side of the cushion, not at B&Q after all


----------



## Nem

Got my videos up now too...

*AMD Rolling Road Day Videos!*

You need the divx codec installed to play them, if you don't have it you will just get sound and no pictures. Go to www.divx.com and dowload and install divx play for the video stuff you need.

Nick


----------



## NaughTTy

Excellent Nick - didn't realise you had video'd mine 8)


----------



## Nem

NaughTTy said:


> Excellent Nick - didn't realise you had video'd mine 8)




Nick


----------



## JayGemson

Fantastic day!! Huge thanks to Wak and Morgan for putting in the effort to organise a flawless RR session for us all and of course to Adam and Jo and AmD for hosting us and for advice/help beyond the call of duty. Everyone went the extra mile to make it special and it certainly was that. Shame about the ambient and therefore intake temperatures causing some low power figures, maybe another RR day in the autumn/winter will reveal the true potential of some of the cars. Nothing we can do about that and we all know from our very own bum-dynos that our cars suffer in the heat 

Graham, thanks for the lovely comments  Your car looked immaculate as ever and sounded gorgeous. Will pick your brains about that on IM :wink:

Nick, brilliant photos 8)

Great to put names to faces for everyone I met, pleasure to meet you all. Look forward to seeing you all again at either Poole Quay and/or Gaydon [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## Black_TTC225

Here are all of my pics from todays RR Day

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/kevin.watts2/Web/index.htm


----------



## UK225

Hi Guys,

Firstly apologies for not being able to print out the dyno plots there & then today, the dynos printer fell over & although I had a portable printer by chance in my boot we quickly realised it was not feasible to use given it had no sheet feeder & was so slow to print so it would have delayed the whole process of turning the vehicles around.

If everyone could please send me your email address (a few of you have already), Jo is going to send me all the plots tomorrow & I will send them out to you all hopefully tomorrow evening, thanks for your patience with this.

Don't be disheartened if you got slightly lower than expected figures today, the ambient temps were very high & were not helped by having the shutter to the cell open so the chillers for the fans were not so effective, but this is necessary for fast turn around of the vehicles & also to allow you to see your pride & joys up close on the rollers.

Adam tried several times to get better runs on some of the cars where he was not happy with the results, but the heat soak occurring even after letting some sit there cooling for a good time between the runs was just to much.

The modified cars running higher than standard boost were affected more by the temps than the standard vehicles.

Even TDKs TT with FMIC & with constantly spraying the IC with freezer spray during the run did not really help as the engine was already so hot before the run, the few who did see higher figures the engines were pretty cool before there run.

We will organise another day later in the year when the weathers much cooler, & I am sure you will see some higher figures.

Great pictures & videos guys & I am glad you enjoyed yourselves.

Many thanks for supporting our event & we hope to see you again in the near future.

We must also thank AmD for there hospitality & continued support of Vagcheck 

Finally congradulations to Rob ( R6B TT) who won the free raffle courtesey of AmD & Hosken Racing, & will be getting to ride around the track as a passenger in the Hosken race prepped TT & see the vehicle race !!!

Thanks again from the Vagcheck Team [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## tdk

Nice one Morgan, Wak, Adam & Jo - it was a great day out and nice to catch up with everyone again!

Simon.


----------



## Nem

tdk said:


> Nice one Morgan, Wak, Adam & Jo - it was a great day out and nice to catch up with everyone again!
> 
> Simon.


Ah so it was Simon in the QS then. 

*The quote of the day was *by this man, discussing the difference, or not, between the stock suspension in the 225 and QS models with Wak. Simon was saying the QS stock setup was firmer than the stock 225 equipment and Wak was saying they are both exactly the same. The end of the discussion came when Simon said to Wak:



> "You're just wrong!"


 :lol:

Nick


----------



## thebears

Great day guys, thanks to you all for orginising at making it so special.

Nick i think we were being spied upon, what the hell were we doing 









Thanks to Pual & Was for the entertainment from Aylesbury  i don't think 3 figure speeds going back was quite what i had in mind but the Clio Sport had to be done :roll:

I know have a burnt forehead but big smiles from the day, nice to meet all those new faces.....Oh and the misses did'nt like the Audi rings for the wind deflector 

Hope to see some of you at Poole this week, another day out


----------



## R6B TT

UK225 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Finally congradulations to Rob ( R6B TT) who won the free raffle courtesey of AmD & Hosken Racing, & will be getting to ride around the track as a passenger in the Hosken race prepped TT & see the vehicle race !!!
> 
> Thanks again from the Vagcheck Team [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Ooooh! Did I ? Even with all the other entries, rather than just me ? :wink:

When is it, I hope I can go!


----------



## Nem

thebears said:


> Nick i think we were being spied upon, what the hell were we doing


Thats what happens when you leave the camera with the girlfriend. I think we were just getting out after you took me for a spin mate. I do love the roadster feel, and that V6 is so smooth 

Nick


----------



## thebears

Nem said:


> thebears said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nick i think we were being spied upon, what the hell were we doing
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what happens when you leave the camera with the girlfriend. I think we were just getting out after you took me for a spin mate. I do love the roadster feel, and that V6 is so smooth
> 
> Nick
Click to expand...

Good job i was'nt buying any modifications then......GF with a camera could be lethal! Thanks for the airbrush :wink:


----------



## Duggy

Many thanks to all who organised this, had a great day even though the TT went last Wednesday 

Morgan, will give you a ring when i'm back from Cyprus and sort out the one click for the A4

Was nice to put a few more faces to names 

John


----------



## Love_iTT

Has anyone had their plots emailed to them by Morgan yet out of interest?

Graham


----------



## Nem

Love_iTT said:


> Has anyone had their plots emailed to them by Morgan yet out of interest?
> 
> Graham


Not yet...

Nick


----------



## thebears

No plots either


----------



## UK225

Guys I have all the plots 

But I am buggered if can open any of them 

Not a recognised file type..

I will call AmD first thing really sorry about this


----------



## thebears

UK225 said:


> Guys I have all the plots
> 
> But I am buggered if can open any of them
> 
> Not a recognised file type..
> 
> I will call AmD first thing really sorry about this


No probs, I'm sure they will be sorted soon, great day though


----------



## Nem

UK225 said:


> Guys I have all the plots
> 
> But I am buggered if can open any of them
> 
> Not a recognised file type..
> 
> I will call AmD first thing really sorry about this


What file type are they?

You could always email me mine and I'll see what I can do with it...

Nick


----------



## UK225

The files have no valid extension & XP cant find the file type on the web, they are also way to small in size compared to other bitmap plots I have :?

We have looked at them with a hex editor & its unlikely you would be able to do anything with it :?

I can realise the frustration this is causing & I will be dealing with this matter as a priority tommorow morning.

Really sorry about this 

Thanks for your patience.
Morgan


----------



## NaughTTy

UK225 said:


> The files have no valid extension & XP cant find the file type on the web, they are also way to small in size compared to other bitmap plots I have :?
> 
> We have looked at them with a hex editor & its unlikely you would be able to do anything with it :?
> 
> I can realise the frustration this is causing & I will be dealing with this matter as a priority tommorow morning.
> 
> Really sorry about this
> 
> Thanks for your patience.
> Morgan


No worries Morgan - not your fault. I'm as excited as anyone to be getting the plots but it won't kill us to wait a day or two if there's a problem- the results won't change in that time


----------



## UK225

Thanks Paul 

Nick I have emailed you your files let me know if you have any success with them !


----------



## BAMTT

UK225 said:


> Guys I have all the plots
> 
> But I am buggered if can open any of them
> 
> Not a recognised file type..
> 
> I will call AmD first thing really sorry about this


Take your time Morgan...In fact I'll be ok without mine


----------



## Love_iTT

I wasn't pushing for the results Morgan and I'm sorry if it may have come over like that, I feel guilty now, I was just curious (nosey) to see other peoples results :wink:

Graham


----------



## Nem

Right, the files are the standard output from DynoPlot. DynoPlot advises the use of .001, .002 etc etc filetypes so thats what they are. AMD will need to load each one back into the software and then choose to save as jpg or bmp and then get them back to you.

I'm still working on it tho, I've managed to get a demo version of DynoPlot to see if it will open them so I can save them out as jpg, but it seems to not want to open any files.

Nick


----------



## Wak

Thanks for trying Nick, I've just been through all the file formats I could try in paintshop and photoshop!

I'm sure it was an oversight , we'll get onto AmD tomorrow!


----------



## Nem

I tried the picture formats first too  Then remembered a current thread in the main section in there with some graphs from AMD and lucky enough they had the software name on them. Thats how I got onto the demo which if you follow it through it suggests using those file extensions.

Anyway, i'll just echo the above, there's no rush, certainly no problem waiting for them to reprocess the files. I just thought I'd have a go if I could help.

Nick


----------



## UK225

Guys the plots are arriving in my inbox as I type 

Will be emailing them out over the next hour or so, thanks for your patience.

Cheers
Morgan


----------



## Nem

Stunning mate 

Nick


----------



## NaughTTy

Good work Morgan


----------



## NormStrm

Come on guys don't hold us all in suspenders :lol:

Get posting away - please


----------



## caney

UK225 said:


> Guys the plots are arriving in my inbox as I type
> 
> Will be emailing them out over the next hour or so, thanks for your patience.
> 
> Cheers
> Morgan


make sure you show them on here too :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy

Torque is slightly lower than I expected but very pleased with the bhp (fluke or otherwise :wink: )


----------



## Nem

NaughTTy said:


> Torque is slightly lower than I expected but very pleased with the bhp (fluke or otherwise :wink: )


*cough* fluke *cough* *cough*



Nick


----------



## NaughTTy

Nem said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Torque is slightly lower than I expected but very pleased with the bhp (fluke or otherwise :wink: )
> 
> 
> 
> *cough* fluke *cough* *cough*
> 
> 
> 
> Nick
Click to expand...

Apparantly my transients were peaking :lol:


----------



## Nem

NaughTTy said:


> Apparantly my transients were peaking :lol:


What you do with your transients in your own time is your own business, lol! 

Very nice results tho mate, I can vouch for how fast your car is running, trying to keep up on route to the rep meet was a very quick sprint!

Nick


----------



## NaughTTy

Nem said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparantly my transients were peaking :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> What you do with your transients in your own time is your own business, lol!
> 
> Very nice results tho mate, I can vouch for how fast your car is running, trying to keep up on route to the rep meet was a very quick sprint!
> 
> Nick
Click to expand...

Ta 

Where's yours then?


----------



## Nem

NaughTTy said:


> Where's yours then?





















As I was told on the day, very flaky at the top end :?

Nick


----------



## NaughTTy

Apart from your torque coming on a bit earlier than mine - they are pretty similar torque curves


----------



## Love_iTT

I can't even pretend to understand whats going on here with mine, to me it's just a line going up and then down again with spikey bits in the middle :?

What causes these spikes? How do I rectify it so that it's much smoother?



















Not bad figures I guess - torque figure looks not too bad but defo down since the previous run at AmD of 310 - due to the heat maybe?

Morgan, whats your opinion of my graphs, can you tell from them if there is anything wrong or can be improved on?

Graham


----------



## caney

different day different reading mate! dyno lottery  was a very warm day and adam commented that the dyno bay was 34'c!


----------



## UK225

Hi Graham,

As Steve has said it was very warm in the dyno cell.

Could you email me your previous plot for me to compare ?

I am sure Adam would also happilly explain to anyone with queries over there figures/plot exactly what was happening during there run if you give him a call 

Cheers
Morgan


----------



## BAMTT

I spoke with Adam yesterday about this and a few other things,

Basically as Caney said the the cell was v warm, and Adam was comfortable with the fact that the cars that made lower number were simply too warm, can't my plots up ( at home ) , but from what i remember looking at last night made 254bhp @5k ish and 261 lb/ft @ 4k, after a 120 mile drive there and a 10 min thrash with Nando before my run, maybe not as bad as i intially thought


----------



## Love_iTT

UK225 said:


> Hi Graham,
> 
> As Steve has said it was very warm in the dyno cell.
> 
> Could you email me your previous plot for me to compare ?
> 
> I am sure Adam would also happilly explain to anyone with queries over there figures/plot exactly what was happening during there run if you give him a call
> 
> Cheers
> Morgan


Thanks Morgan, I'll dig them out tonight and scan them and send them to you.

I'm not too disappointed with the figures as I know the heat was playing a fair part but it's the small spikey bits on the line that I'm more intrigued about - what does that mean - is that down to the heat as well or something else?

To the untrained eye - like mine :roll: - it looks as though it's 'missing'

Graham


----------



## NaughTTy

Must admit I'm curious as my lines are very smooth apart from the large spikes - all the others so far have lots of small spikes :?


----------



## Nando

Bog standard 225 Coupe


----------



## thebears

For all those thay say DSG is'nt smooth, check the lines on these. 

Power not great as expected but Heat was playing apart and the fact that I only have 6,700 miles on the clock. 

Power Curve :roll: 








Torque Curve :roll: 









Standard Spec from the factory
3.2 V6 (3,189cc): 250PS at 6,300 rpm; 320Nm (236 lb ft) torque at 2,800 â€" 3,200 rpm.


----------



## NaughTTy

Nando said:


> Bog standard 225 Coupe


Great figures for a standard 225 Ryan


----------



## NaughTTy

Dale - very smooth mate 8) Thought the torque in the V6 would be higher though - damn the hot day :roll:


----------



## Rhod_TT

The nochyness on the curves is tyre slip isn't it since the whole power run is done in one gear I think (4th??) :?


----------



## thebears

NaughTTy said:


> Dale - very smooth mate 8) Thought the torque in the V6 would be higher though - damn the hot day :roll:


Thought everything would be slightly higher espcially as Miss Bears is expecting great things.

The smoothness is emphisised though on the plots 

Thing is, it still keeps up with you, heavier car and all that so must be down to the driver [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy

thebears said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dale - very smooth mate 8) Thought the torque in the V6 would be higher though - damn the hot day :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Thought everything would be slightly higher espcially as Miss Bears is expecting great things.
> 
> The smoothness is emphisised though on the plots
> 
> Thing is, it still keeps up with you, heavier car and all that so must be down to the driver [smiley=dude.gif]
Click to expand...

:roll: :lol:


----------



## Gaz225

Here's my results:



















I'm happy with the result


----------



## JayGemson

Interesting that you got two spikes in your graphs Paul, mine has two spikes in almost exactly the same places!


----------



## NaughTTy

Very similar Jay


----------



## UK225

Hi Graham,

In the plot the little spikes that I would describe as looking like "noise" for want of a better term can be caused by a slightly buckled or out of balance wheel.

Didnt you mention you were running on new rubber ?

It could be when your new rubber was fitted a wheel wasnt balanced correctly, are you noticing any vibration on the road ?

To be honest guys if you want the exact technicalitys of your particular plot explained to you Adam could do a much better job of this than me, give him a ring !

Cheers
Morgan


----------



## Love_iTT

Thanks for that Morgan, much appreciated.

The new wheels and tyres are running very smooth - no vibration at all so I'll give adam a ring and see what he says, the only vibration I get is early on in the rev range from the dogbone mount :wink:

Graham


----------



## R6B TT

Haven't gone mine - where did you send them to Morgan ?


----------



## UK225

Hi rob,

Sent to rob_sharpe at hotmail.com

Obviously removing the spaces & changing the at :wink:

Also has some of your prize info !

Will send again right now mate.

"Edit" Sent 

Cheers
Morgan


----------



## Wak

Graham, I have always had trouble with new tyres even with the new wheels.

Always my new tyres seem to need a rebalance after a week, the other thing I have found is when fitting a wheel if you keep it stationary and tighten the bolts its not always the best fit even though the 5 bolts should pull it central.

I tighten a bolt and rotate the wheel to tighten the next, the difference is outstanding ride is smoother compared to when the tyre fitters fitted it after balancing.

I make a point of sliding the wheel on the hub slightly to make sure the bolts are dead central in the holes.

The rollers are smooth and its possible they will pick up a vibration that wouldnt neccessarily show up as vibration on the road as its a bit more clinical than on the standard of tarmac we drive on perhaps.

:?


----------



## Love_iTT

Thanks for your advice on the wheels Wak, much appreciated (again!), I will be taking the wheels off this Saturday so when I put them back on I shall do what you said, once again - thanks :wink:

Graham


----------

